# Virtual Photography



## hufschmid (Sep 5, 2009)

Been working on those pictures today to relax after a good week of mahogany breathing 

Everything is custom created, the avatar skin, the glasses, the eyes, the light effect on his skin, his hair, and of course the guitars 

Enjoy 

PS: emo hair is good in virtual and only in virtual


----------



## Al NiCotin (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks a bit 

, no?

We all knows that you have more interesting centerfolds in the Hufschmid Private Stock


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 6, 2009)

Al NiCotin said:


> Looks a bit
> 
> , no?
> 
> We all knows that you have more interesting centerfolds in the Hufschmid Private Stock



 yeah and also some videos with some cute girls but they are way to NWS for a forum


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave Navarro just met his dream man


----------

